# IPAD mini error untrusted enterprise developer



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

So I'm trying to get the uber driver app to work on my ipad mini. I installed the app but get an error when trying to open it....

UNTRUSTED ENTERPRISE DEVELOPER
'
"iPhone Distribution: Uber Technologies, Inc." has not been trusted on this iPad. Until
this developer has ben trusted enterprise apps will not be available for use.

What the heck am I suppose to do?


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

nevermind i figured it out.....

found this in a post in London....


Just let you know.
If some one delete Uber App on new Update iOS 9.0.1 and re-download again and Untrusted Enterprise Developer appear, there's solution.
Settings/General/Profile/ Uber technologies, inc/ Trust #Uber Technologies, Inc' press ' Trust' 
Done.


----------

